
Fallacy of Hating the Rich - shubhamjain
https://shubhamjain.co/2016/10/02/fallacy-of-hating-the-rich/
======
anovikov
I'd put it even bigger: if someone didn't buy a Ferrari but spent the money on
the food for poor, it would work. But if all or many rich did that, it would
result in little but increase in food prices and decrease in Ferrari prices.
Only second order effects (increase of food production because producers now
make more profit so they will invest into using land more efficiently) will
very insignificantly benefit the poor. Plus some auto worker strikes in Italy.

~~~
perfmode
If you educate the poor, you accomplish more than simply causing the price of
education to rise.

